# Ottocinclus question



## Marvensmom (8 mo ago)

Greetings! I have a 10 gallon tank with 3 ottos. 2 of them are inseparable always hiding in the same place which leaves the other one all by herself every day.
I understand that these are shoaling fish but do they normally pair off? The two of them are a different kind of Otto cat, could that be why? Wondering about getting one more hoping this will be a friend for her, any advice here? Thanks 🙏


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

couple could be a little more social than others, all tho rare and require pretty good conditions its not impossible for Otos to breed in captivity but i also believe they are group breeders


----------



## LongFin (11 mo ago)

Marvensmom said:


> Greetings! I have a 10 gallon tank with 3 ottos. 2 of them are inseparable always hiding in the same place which leaves the other one all by herself every day.
> I understand that these are shoaling fish but do they normally pair off? The two of them are a different kind of Otto cat, could that be why? Wondering about getting one more hoping this will be a friend for her, any advice here? Thanks 🙏


Are they all same size? Usually if one is bigger than the other two then he/she will less likely to shoal with the smaller ones if feel safe.


----------

